# Touring Northumberland, need advice please



## Mrscairnnut (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya
I am planning a tour of Northumberland with Cairnnut (my long suffering husband). Can anyone tell me if they have driven along the B711, from Ettrick on the B709 heading for Hawick and the A7? I can see that it is single track from looking on Google Streetmaps and am concerned that it might not be very motorhome friendly. Help please :roll: Helen


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Poor Helen she does worry about taking us down narrow roads  
she is a very good navigator and so enjoys plotting out our trips.
john


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Ohhhhh Helen!!! You do worry.....  ....just as John says.

My mother's side of the family come from the Scottish borders and I sometimes think my heart lies in Wooler and it's environs as I spent all my childhood holidays there.

You will find the good folk in the Borders are extremely polite and considerate, and you can take your van anywhere, single track or otherwise.

All you do is show the same consideration for them, exactly like your hubby always does.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

As John says above - I've cycled the road no problem. It's very quiet, and is a typical single track with passing places. As long as you're prepared to reverse if you are unlucky enough to meet a very large lorry you'll be fine. Most Borders drivers are quite considerate of motorhomers and cyclists.


----------



## Mrscairnnut (Aug 24, 2009)

I do worry, I used to direct John up all these little back roads, often with grass growing in the middle of them, sometimes through farm yards, once along a road with a sheer drop on the driver's side at which point he froze and refused to go anywhere, get my drift... so if I can get a little inside information first so much the better


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Mrscairnnut said:


> Hiya
> I am planning a tour of Northumberland with Cairnnut (my long suffering husband). Can anyone tell me if they have driven along the B711, from Ettrick on the B709 heading for Hawick and the A7? I can see that it is single track from looking on Google Streetmaps and am concerned that it might not be very motorhome friendly. Help please :roll: Helen


Hi Helen
Have you tried this?
http://www.gaiagi.com/driving-simulator/


----------



## Mrscairnnut (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer, I had a look thanks, for some reason it doesn't seem to have downloaded properly each time I have opened it, jumps around a lot. I did manage to see some of the route but I will get hubby to have a look later.


----------

